# specialty tools



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Actual chisels and cold chisels instead of screwdrivers...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3197193 said:


> What tools do you gave that you would consider specialty. ......



I would say anything beyond screwdrivers, wrenches & pliers is a specialty tool.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

after watching the carpenter's, I am going to pick up one or two of those small vice grip clamps that they use to hold sheet metal studs and stuff in place when working alone.

I can see using them for holding various stuff (boxes, unistrut, etc) in place while I fight to find a screw or nut or something.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I carry a set of Vicegrips in my bag. Super handy tool, if I have lots of strut to cut, I'll find something solid to Vicegrip the strut onto and be on my way.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I second the vise grips. I have 3, 2 large, and 1 small.

Great for clamping trough, or tray down to cut, and debur.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I keep a pair of these in my veto - 
http://www.irwin.com/tools/clamps/one-handed-mini-bar-clamps they come in handy for all sorts of things, I now use them for clamping down onto spade bits that I've hit a nail with to flatten them out so this doesnt happen agina... 22oz Estwing + a distraction midswing = fractured tip of finger.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Also aswell as carrying a regular combination square I also carry one that just as the centre head on it, makes making fabricating holes on boxes for fixing dead on and also just make 2 lines at any angle to find the dead centre of a circular object.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I keep a pair of these in my veto -
> http://www.irwin.com/tools/clamps/one-handed-mini-bar-clamps they come in handy for all sorts of things, I now use them for clamping down onto spade bits that I've hit a nail with to flatten them out so this doesnt happen agina... 22oz Estwing + a distraction midswing = fractured tip of finger.



Don't do that...chewy...:no::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sayn3ver said:


> after watching the carpenter's, I am going to pick up one or two of those small vice grip clamps that they use to hold sheet metal studs and stuff in place when working alone.
> 
> I can see using them for holding various stuff (boxes, unistrut, etc) in place while I fight to find a screw or nut or something.


I have a large and small set in the van, they are very handy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> I keep a pair of these in my veto



Gee, thanks for the nasty picture.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Also aswell as carrying a regular combination square I also carry one that just as the centre head on it, makes making fabricating holes on boxes for fixing dead on and also just make 2 lines at any angle to find the dead centre of a circular object.


That would be handy, I will need to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A stringline comes in pretty handy for mounting stuff on tiles if you arent using a laser chalkline, Just measure the grid and mark with your pencil then then run string line across where you want one of the faces of the device your mounting lining it up with the pencil ticks, the tile will hold it in place, I use it mostly for doing a perfect corner to corner for double sided nursecall digital display units. Dont forget to rub off your pencil.




HARRY304E said:


> Don't do that...chewy...:no::no:


Once is enough for that sort of carry on, haha.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That would be handy, I will need to keep an eye out for one.


I just bought a cheap one that came in a set with a regular combination square head, you can spend alot of money on them if you want to though eg Starret or Rabone.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3197193 said:


> What tools do you gave that you would consider specialty. Im not talking dear ole granddads hammer I mean like something that make life easier that everyone else might not know about. Passthru socketsets,the ripley 4x4, or what ever it may be. Pics r a plus



This is a good allen set by proto...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Another tip I got off another forum that I use alot is a deck of playing cards can come in handy, I believe its 6 that makes up 1mm so they come in real handy for using as packers to get something just right, the plastic coating is also nice for slipping 2 down between objects then slipping a flat bar in to pry them apart without damaging the surfaces.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I carry 1/4-20 and 3/8-16 lead anchor set tools by Greenlee. I think lead anchors are the best way to secure anything to the wall. Allen sockets for panels and switch gear protractor for finding and making angles in conduit and side cutters with the fish tape pulling slot so you don't screw up that fish tape and younkeep your hands intact.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Two of my favorites are the Dewalt 18 volt impact (with the hex tips like Harry posted) and a 3lb hammer. Both come in very handy when making up large conductors.

I think it is still called a drill:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> I carry 1/4-20 and 3/8-16 lead anchor set tools by Greenlee. I think lead anchors are the best way to secure anything to the wall. Allen sockets for panels and switch gear protractor for finding and making angles in conduit and side cutters with the fish tape pulling slot so you don't screw up that fish tape and younkeep your hands intact.


Don't ya'll have these up there yet?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> I carry 1/4-20 and 3/8-16 lead anchor set tools by Greenlee. I think lead anchors are the best way to secure anything to the wall. Allen sockets for panels and switch gear protractor for finding and making angles in conduit and side cutters with the fish tape pulling slot so you don't screw up that fish tape and younkeep your hands intact.


If its bigger than a #8 screw with a plastic rawlplug then I can sleep at night using a mechanical anchor like jrannis posted, Logic to me dictates that lead isnt going to be any good in a fire especially in risers where I install most of my equipment. Last thing I want to hear in the news is that a 24RU cabinet I installed fell off the wall in a fire blocking a door or something. Firefighters in high rise fires have enough chit to deal with I reckon :laughing:.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

chewy said:


> I keep a pair of these in my veto -
> http://www.irwin.com/tools/clamps/one-handed-mini-bar-clamps they come in handy for all sorts of things, I now use them for clamping down onto spade bits that I've hit a nail with to flatten them out so this doesnt happen agina... 22oz Estwing + a distraction midswing = fractured tip of finger.


*ouch*

last time i did that i spoke in laugauges i never knew i could speak!

~CS~


----------



## Fin (Mar 20, 2012)

*Hollow Bell Hanger Drill Bit*

I use my snakebit drill hollow bell hanger drill bit for installing coax and smaller wires through walls all the time. The shank is hollow so all you have to do is push the wire through the shank and the wire is through the wall.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

A few line wrenches, transformer socket, rachet cutters, wire bender, long handled 1/2 drive socket wrench, nice allen sockets, gear puller, and flex head gear wenches


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Bug mask, the most important thing i have some days.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

A few of my meters that I cant live without. And 1000vac gloves. Not getting the big gloves out.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 13622
> 
> 
> A few of my meters that I cant live without. And 1000vac gloves. Not getting the big gloves out.


 
how do you like that tic 300?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Never had to use it. Seems nice. Prolly should take the battery out. Hooks up to the hot stick real nice tho.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

These are neet. Can only use pencil tho.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

chewy said:


> Also aswell as carrying a regular combination square I also carry one that just as the centre head on it, makes making fabricating holes on boxes for fixing dead on and also just make 2 lines at any angle to find the dead centre of a circular object.



good tip


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a 40 piece security-bit set. I haven't run into a fastener yet that I couldn't remove.

-John


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

nolabama said:


> These are neet. Can only use pencil tho.
> 
> View attachment 13623



I could use those, Where did you find them?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> ...22oz Estwing + a distraction midswing = fractured tip of finger.


 I had one that looked exactly like that: Down-stroke of a swing with a 3 lb drilling hammer the hammer head flies off...

_It flies off._

_It flies the f--k off!_

...and bounces off the end of my finger. Blood everywhere. I couldn't believe I didn't break anything.

-John


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

A 9mm. :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

angryceltic said:


> I could use those, Where did you find them?


Internet, and good police supply army navy store.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> I've got a 40 piece security-bit set. I haven't run into a fastener yet that I couldn't remove.
> 
> -John


I will get you a pic of one that set dont open.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I will get you a pic of one that set dont open.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I will get you a pic of one that set dont open.


They make a chamfered tri-wing head that cannot be unscrewed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Thatrs funny. Its a stupid big DC relay. Some kind of round nut with two holes in it. You take a half inch nipple and grind it down on both sides leaving the two points in the middle. The no 8 in those sets dont fit it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Might have been metric shake eyes, haha.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

channel lock 960 locknut pliers


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Roto split

http://www.seatekco.com/rs-101b.htm


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Have also found a knipex 00 11 03 control cabinet key to be very handy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I had one that looked exactly like that: Down-stroke of a swing with a 3 lb drilling hammer the hammer head flies off...
> 
> It flies off.
> 
> ...


2 months ago and this is what it looks like today.
No break.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Roto split
> 
> http://www.seatekco.com/rs-101b.htm


I bought the RS-101AC Roto-Split a while back and love it but do you happen to know the difference between the 101AC and the 101B?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

mattwright999 said:


> I bought the RS-101AC Roto-Split a while back and love it but do you happen to know the difference between the 101AC and the 101B?


Not a clue, I also own the 101AC and it looks the same except the B has a red label. I emailed Seatek once about this but nobody replied. Oh well. 

Everyone who sees me using the Roto Split asks me about it and where they can get one.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Not a clue, I also own the 101AC and it looks the same except the B has a red label. I emailed Seatek once about this but nobody replied. Oh well.
> 
> Everyone who sees me using the Roto Split asks me about it and where they can get one.


The parent company seatek is excellent. I believe the difference is auto clamp. They are guaranteed for life except the blade.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Not a clue, I also own the 101AC and it looks the same except the B has a red label. I emailed Seatek once about this but nobody replied. Oh well.
> 
> Everyone who sees me using the Roto Split asks me about it and where they can get one.


Yeah everyone ask's me but the old guys, they just laugh and tell me I'm wasting my time with fancy tools. O well their loss!



angryceltic said:


> The parent company seatek is excellent. I believe the difference is auto clamp. They are guaranteed for life except the blade.


Looks like there both auto clamping :S


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

mattwright999 said:


> Yeah everyone ask's me but the old guys, they just laugh and tell me I'm wasting my time with fancy tools. O well their loss!
> 
> Looks like there both auto clamping :S


One has a screw for cable size adjustment it looks like.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

nolabama said:


> These are neet. Can only use pencil tho.
> 
> View attachment 13623


Use a space pen. Just don't lose it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

From my arsenal of tools, any guesses on what it is? 










This is a relatively new one, ones that have been in use for awhile get pretty beat up and nasty looking.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Bottle opener?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> From my arsenal of tools, any guesses on what it is?
> 
> This is a relatively new one, ones that have been in use for awhile get pretty beat up and nasty looking.


The little part of the ring gets put thru a peice of chain, and you can put other chains or rigging thru the hole.? My guess


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

fanelle said:


> Have also found a knipex 00 11 03 control cabinet key to be very handy


What does it fit? I bought one and it ended up in the wasteland of useless tos for me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> What does it fit? I bought one and it ended up in the wasteland of useless tos for me.


I have the same one. Big square, small square, thing with wings and a hole that fits Rittal type latches, and I forget what the 4th one is. Pretty handy.


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> From my arsenal of tools, any guesses on what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vice/Brace for conduit to cut?


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good answers i keep a chain fall, with lifting straps(for setting gear) long allen wrenches socket type, a five point socket for getting into valve boxes etc...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted a thread on these before.

Greenlees drill/tap kit.

Coupled with a 'lil oil and an IMPACT driver, (toss the drill and it's clutch back in the bag), works wonders. It's faster, and it means less fumbling with a standard tap and extra parts for through-bolting, especially in places that are hard to get behind.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Don't ya'll have these up there yet?


Yeah we got them but I ain't mounting a 4 square box or the tugger with them. The duct guys leave enough 3/8" rod laying around. I'll use redheads for transformers generators anything big that I won't have to move.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I have the same one. Big square, small square, thing with wings and a hole that fits Rittal type latches, and I forget what the 4th one is. Pretty handy.


 
4th thing is a triangle


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

angryceltic said:


> I could use those, Where did you find them?


I've seen them at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

nolabama said:


> The little part of the ring gets put thru a peice of chain, and you can put other chains or rigging thru the hole.? My guess


It's for pulling submersible pumps, the slot at the bottom lets you hook onto the retrieval chain, beats fishing around with the hook trying to snag the loop onto of the pump :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Roto split
> 
> http://www.seatekco.com/rs-101b.htm


I have one of these. It got tossed into the garage a few months back when it stopped working. The blade is spinning freely now and won't cut. Mine is a very old model. Prob as old as me. I got it from my dad a few years back. 
How much do they cost now?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I have hundreds of specialty tools we make or have made to perofrm certian tasks. Here is one that is sitting on the table today, can anyone guess what this is for? Hint, it has to do with a circuit breaker.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the end of a moorse cable, but ifn im guessing im gonna say something thay lets you pick a big one up by yo self


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zog said:


> ...Here is one that is sitting on the table today, can anyone guess what this is for? Hint, it has to do with a circuit breaker.


 I'm gonna go with setting the charging springs?

-John


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Looks like the end of a moorse cable, but ifn im guessing im gonna say something thay lets you pick a big one up by yo self


Nope this breaker is 15kV and weighs around 1200 pounds.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm gonna go with setting the charging springs?
> 
> -John


Close enough, it is for pulling and re-installing charging springs for a GE Powervacs during refirbishment. :thumbup:

I also have a cart that allows us to flip it over to access the operating mech for disassembly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Zog said:


> I also have a cart that allows us to flip it over to access the operating mech for disassembly.


 

Holy crap, you have a motor lift for breakers:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

sayn3ver;[URL="tel:701655" said:


> 701655[/URL]]after watching the carpenter's, I am going to pick up one or two of those small vice grip clamps that they use to hold sheet metal studs and stuff in place when working alone.
> 
> I can see using them for holding various stuff (boxes, unistrut, etc) in place while I fight to find a screw or nut or something.


We've always called those "cowboy clamps"


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zog;[URL="tel:705972" said:


> 705972[/URL]]Close enough, it is for pulling and re-installing charging springs for a GE Powervacs during refirbishment. :thumbup:
> 
> I also have a cart that allows us to flip it over to access the operating mech for disassembly.


I worked with a GE guy once and we used a 4x4 to flip a 15kv breaker to change and adjust the trip coil


----------

